# Pico firmware v1.03



## SubZero (1/12/16)

Hi I'm new here been vaping for 4 month's now and absolutely loving every moment of it and glad to be off the stinkies. I have a pico as my daily and yesterday I upgraded the firmware to v1.03 the new firmware includes puff counter and total time vaping and apart from the other screens and the preheat function that is now available with the firmware, what I need help with is resetting the puff and total time I can't seem to find a way to reset it if anyone knows please tell me how thanks.

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marechal (1/12/16)

SubZero said:


> Hi I'm new here been vaping for 4 month's now and absolutely loving every moment of it and glad to be off the stinkies. I have a pico as my daily and yesterday I upgraded the firmware to v1.03 the new firmware includes puff counter and total time vaping and apart from the other screens and the preheat function that is now available with the firmware, what I need help with is resetting the puff and total time I can't seem to find a way to reset it if anyone knows please tell me how thanks.
> 
> Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk




Jip had the same question so I asked Eleaf and this was the answer I got



What I do now when I actually want to use the counter like for battery life test, I load an older version 1.01 and reload v 1.03 for a fresh start.
hope they fix it in the new version

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## SubZero (1/12/16)

Thanks, hope the they rectify it soon 

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------

